# Wing Chun- London Ontario , Canada



## vince1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi,
I am new to the forum and hope a forum member could help me out. I am looking for a Wing Chun school in the London Ontario area. I know of one further east in Kitchener Ontario but that is too far for me to drive. I am currently a Chow Gar Southern Mantis student along with Ship Pal Ki as an addition to my training.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 12, 2017)

Welcome and no I don't know any but I'm sure you can look on google or Facebook and find some


----------



## vince1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for replying. I have looked all over the internet and cannot find anyone that teaches wing chun. The closest is 2 hours away from me.


----------



## Eddie Chan (Oct 15, 2018)

vince1 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum and hope a forum member could help me out. I am looking for a Wing Chun school in the London Ontario area. I know of one further east in Kitchener Ontario but that is too far for me to drive. I am currently a Chow Gar Southern Mantis student along with Ship Pal Ki as an addition to my training.



If you are still interested in learning WC, please let me and see if I can help you with that.


----------



## ShortBridge (Oct 15, 2018)

I teach Wing Chun (in Seattle), but would love to learn or at least experience some Chow Gar. It's way harder to find. Would you be willing to share your reasons for wanting to switch, either her or in Private Mail?

As for Wing Chun near you, I would try contacting Sunny Tang's organization and asking if they have someone in your town. Maybe someone teaches privately or in a really low key way. Those are usually good situations if you can find them.

Sunny Tang Ottawa - Ving Tsun (Wing Chun) Kungfu.    Carp, Ontario


----------



## Nobodaddy (Jan 25, 2019)

vince1 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to the forum and hope a forum member could help me out. I am looking for a Wing Chun school in the London Ontario area. I know of one further east in Kitchener Ontario but that is too far for me to drive. I am currently a Chow Gar Southern Mantis student along with Ship Pal Ki as an addition to my training.


Hi Vince,

I trained with Sifu Chuck O'Neill at Revolution Wing Chun in Kitchener from 2007-2017. I'm a level 3 certified instructor and have lived in London since 2008. See Certified Wing Chun Instructors | Revolution Wing Chun Kung Fu I decided to put my training on hold because of family commitments. I'm in no position to teach regular classes at this point. If you would like to meet up occasionally, that might work for me.

Cheers,
Dan Sich


----------



## vince1 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi Dan,

Thanks for the getting in touch and offering to meet occasionally. I have found an Aiki Jiu Jitsu instructor and have been taking private lessons with him. He incorporates some Wing Chun, Taijiquan, Mantis, Arnis into his curriculum. He has been into martial arts for over 50 years and has expanded Aiki Jiu Jitsu by adding these other effective martial arts. He has 2 students from London Ontario that he teaches Yang Style Tai Chi (combat taijiquan) for the last 20 years. This part of the school is called North Star Tai Chi out of Sarnia Ontario and London Ontario. It would be great for all of us to get together to share and train on occasion. 

Thank you

Vince Wijsman


----------



## derek111 (Aug 31, 2021)

Nobodaddy said:


> Hi Vince,
> 
> I trained with Sifu Chuck O'Neill at Revolution Wing Chun in Kitchener from 2007-2017. I'm a level 3 certified instructor and have lived in London since 2008. See Certified Wing Chun Instructors | Revolution Wing Chun Kung Fu I decided to put my training on hold because of family commitments. I'm in no position to teach regular classes at this point. If you would like to meet up occasionally, that might work for me.
> 
> ...


Hello Dan, do you still train in Wing Chun? I am looking for some training here in London


----------



## Nobodaddy (Apr 20, 2022)

derek111 said:


> Hello Dan, do you still train in Wing Chun? I am looking for some training here in London


Hi Derek,
I stopped training with my Sifu Chuck and my Sidai Bran in 2018. After roughly 10 years and two kids, the weekly drive to & from Kitchener got to be a bit much for me. London, Ontario doesn't seem to have the flavour of Wing Chun I'm after. Once this pandemic is over I may try something else that will compliment what I've learned. But do let me know if you have any questions, or have any info to share!
Cheers,
Dan


----------

